# New possible purchase



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, decided that I really don't like how the sister of the other filly's neck tied in, and am not confident enough on foal conformation to take that chance.

So a new prospect :]

I LOVE this stud. They have an excellent website, and regularly update with how their stock are going at shows, with lots of photos. I frequent their site very often; But as yet, haven't found anything for sale that is close enough to what I want.

Well, this filly is sure close :]

This is Silverthorn Gothica (cool name, huh!)








http://www.silverthorn.com.au/Silverthorn/Images/Gothica/Gothica2.jpg



















The blurb from the website:

Don't wait to breed one of your own - Gothica is here and ready to go on with. 

She is a 2008 filly by St Ronan Abdul Smoke from the lovely black mare Silverthorn Juliet. Has been to a couple of shows - Singleton for a third ribbon and the Eastern Branch ASHS Championships at Singleton the following week for a first in her yearling class. Just the beginning of a great show career. 

She's a lovely soft, easy to train filly with much of her sire's looks about her. Her temperament is very sweet and wants to please in whatever she is asked to do. 

We feel that she's going to grow into a beautiful mare and will draw attention to herself wherever she goes. 

With the wealth of breeding that she carries from both her sire and dam, she would suit most disciplines and later on make a wonderful broodmare for the discerning breeder. 

*I won't put her pedigree, as most of you probably don't know much about ASH bloodlines. Suffice to say it is good enough for me to be satisfied with her as a good potential broodmare.

--------------------------------------------------------

This is her daddy, St Ronan Abdul Smoke. He is only young and hasn't got much performance under his belt due to EI, but they are actively campaigning him.



















His blurb:

We travelled to the 2006 Dalby Sale specifically to purchase Smoke. After having used Waikon Park Coolabah successfully for two seasons this colt's pedigree appealed to us with Abdul on both his sire (Bryjen Fort Talon); and dam (Comara Classic). Comara Classic, on her dam's side. He also had very similar breeding to our previous very successful producing stallion Montcalm Luke. 

Both sire and dam are very well performed horses and we hope that Smoke will follow their footsteps. 

This colt has had very limited opportunities in the show ring due to the equine influenza that ceased all horse movement in the country for many months. At Sydney Royal this year (2008) he placed first in his led class and took out second placings in both his working and hack classes. 

Smoke has a lovely temperament and is a horse that anyone can ride or handle. He measures 15.1hh. 

In 2007 we put all our broodmares to him and the outcomes of these matings can be seen on our Youngsters page in the Foal Section. 

$880 service fee (inc GST) LFG, plus agistment and any veterinary charges. 

$250 booking fee - deducted on payment of service fee. 

--------------------------------------------------------

There isn't much info on her mum, and I can't find any pictures, but she is well bred.

Just found that she won champion foal or yearling at Gloucester show in 2002.

--------------------------------------------------------

I like the neck tie-in on this girl WAY better than the potential on the other filly. She is a bit older, so a lot easier to see what she might mature into. She is a bit butt-high but hopefully should grow out of that.

Any critique, opinions or advice welcomed!
http://www.silverthorn.com.au/Silverthorn/Images/Gothica/Gothica3.jpg


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I like her other than I do not like how her neck ties in with her body...I think it looks just strange.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Found some more nice pics of her daddy.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I like her, and LOVE her name!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I like her dad. I suck at confirmation so I won't even bother. I guess the only thing I don't like about her is her neck. Is that an ASH thing? And just to hi-jack this thread a bit, how do you ride in stock saddles? I rode in one on a trail ride and I swear it was too small. Those knee blocks are annoying.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Those thigh blocks saved my butt many times!!! LOL! I love stock saddles.

I think she's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I like her dad. I suck at confirmation so I won't even bother. I guess the only thing I don't like about her is her neck. Is that an ASH thing? And just to hi-jack this thread a bit, how do you ride in stock saddles? I rode in one on a trail ride and I swear it was too small. Those knee blocks are annoying.


What don't you like about her neck? 

I think it looks pretty noodly now, but I've noticed most young ASH have noodly necks when they are young, and tend to 'grow into themselves' a LOT. Her dad has a nice, substantial, well-sprung neck so I would guess that her neck will fill out a lot with age and eventually work.

Lol! It takes soem getting used to! if a saddle is too small, it sucks. If a saddle is too big, not as bad, but doesn't give you the security. Posting takes a while to master, butonce you have it, you won't want to ride in anything else. Also, I HATE riding in cheap stock saddles, the shape of the seat and the shape/thickness of the knee rolls are totally different. My own saddle is amazing.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I think she just has a little bit of growing to do to fit her neck. Its hard to critique her too much, because shes still so young and lots of factors could affect her development.

I think I rode in a saddle that was too small. Posting was ok, but I felt restricted like I needed more room.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Definately. A friend of mine bought a 2yo gelding and he had that noodly neck as well. He is rising 3yo now, and with work (more than I agree with, but hey) his neck is filling out and muscling up, and he is looking great.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I like her way better than the other filly! The names awesome! I dont have a critique or anything, she's heaps pretty though!
She's got that typical ASH yearling look about her, when she grows and fills out more her neck will look better, although i dont think its that bad now.
I say go for it!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Me too, just a lot typier and I love how refined she is. 

I'm just waiting on a reply to my email asking about price... Eep! However I think broken 2yo's from them go for about 6-8k, so i'm hoping she won't be more than about 4k. We will see.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She definitely has her daddy's head and neck. Even though it seems really long and skinny now, I bet she will grow into it. She is a very pretty girl. I like her legs and that all her pasterns have the same angle. The only thing that I don't particularly care for is that it appears that her shoulder is a little bit steep but that isn't a terrible thing.

Very pretty girl.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If she's only a year old, she has a lot of growing and filling out to do. She has a nice shoulder, good legs, and a lovely neck, throatlatch and beautiful refined head.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I'm definately liking her more than the other filly, just eagerly awaiting the price. (Maybe not so eagerly... lol).


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I like her more than the other filly, she is gorgeous, and her confo looks pretty good! How tall is dad?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got the email back. More than I was expecting... She is $6,600. Other fillies by the same stallion and out of different mares, apparently very similar type, are $5,500 as they have not been prepared for the ring as she has. Dad is about 15.3h.

I think I might ask for some photos of the other fillies and see if there are any I like... Being prepped for shows is not a big requirement for me so the extra $1,100 is a lot of money.


----------

